# Centerburg, Ohio No Morels Yet !!!!



## sliprock (Apr 16, 2013)

Just some more time I think. Anyone have any luck around here ?


----------



## killtree (Apr 8, 2013)

went out today in DELAWARE county ..nothing. but ramps..alot trill-up mayapple up..sawtooth all good sign..


----------



## oldshroomer (Oct 18, 2012)

Killtree, found a few in south central Ohio to day, too small to pick thou, if that's any help for ya!! I'll start serious looking this week end, you should start to see em next week!!


----------

